# GA: Golden Mixes at Warner Robins



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

These two beautiful girls are currently at Warner Robins Animal Control:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15298294

*No Name* 
*Golden Retriever [Mix]*

* Medium







Adult







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 9-03608 *

   
   

*More About Me*

This a a pretty gold retriever (red) mix with a cream undercoat. She is a female adult and is available now! She is a little shy at first but she is very sweet! Please come by and meet her! 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15298272

*No Name* 
*Retriever, Golden Retriever [Mix]*

* Medium







Adult







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 9-03603 *

   
   

*More About Me*


This is a medium size light golden Retriever Mix. She is beautiful and a little shy. Please come down and take a look at her - you will fall in love! 

Please call the Warner Robins Animal Control at 478 929-7290 if you are interested in adoption.

208 Stalnaker Drive

Warner Robins, GA 31088

(near Anchor Glass)

ADOPTION FEE:

$89-MALES

$94-FEMALES

(includes spay/neuter, exam & rabies vaccination). $20 if already spayed/neutered.

HOURS:M-F, 10-4

*My Contact Info*



Warner Robins Animal Control
Warner Robins, GA
478-929-7290
I have e-mailed AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

both of these girls are JUST BEAUTIFUL!!

I'm sure you emld. the GA rescues.
Have any of them responded?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, I contacted AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad - no response yet. But, sad to say, since they're mixes, it might be harder for them if the GR rescues are full.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I contacted the WRAC earlier today--both are still available. They advised someone from GRRA was in contact with them but advised they would not be able to take because of being mixed too much with ?? (the younger one has some black in his tail, the older one is pretty small and has some hair loss on the back of her legs). I contacted AGA and received an e-mail back that they would not be able to take. If someone has a contact at Atlanta Dog Squad, could they try contacting directly? I would be able to assist in pulling/transporting if needed and do not mind anyone giving them my contact information--just p.m me. They will not be open this Thursday or Friday or next Friday; normal business hours are M-F 10-4.

They advised that they should be safe over the holidays (Christmas) but couldn't say how much longer after that as they have both been there for a while. The younger one is approximately 50-55 pounds, the older one 40 or less; neither have been spayed. The younger one is in a pen by herself, the older one with a couple of beagles so looks like she gets along with other dogs. She thinks they both should be pretty adoptable as they are both very sweet, but with the holidays . . .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom and Jealous*

*Spartan Mom and Jealous

Email Kelly at [email protected] and ask if she will take them, though they might have to wait until Dec. 28-Jan. 1 when *she might have room


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I e-mailed Kelly and she was not able to commit to anything as they are full until January 4. I sent an e-mail to Gail at Peppertree and did not hear anything back. 

Bumping up for these two.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The second girl in my original post (#3603) has been rescued.  Her rescuer posted on SGD - and says she's not a Golden mix - maybe a Sheltie.

No word on the other girl - but apparently 2 rescues were at Warner Robins and took quite a few animals and there were a few adoptions as well! Their Petfinder page is not current, so I couldn't tell if she was rescued or adopted, or still there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*spartan mom*

spartan mom

keep us posted. glad one was saved for now


----------

